# Superman Returns



## skunkworks (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Scared Link (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for teh trailer 

It looks soo wiked!


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 18, 2005)

I dunno... I've never really been into Superman.

I watched the trailer last night... wasn't impressed.


----------



## TGC (Nov 18, 2005)

I had not heard of it, looks interesting, thanks for the info...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Nov 18, 2005)

Saw da trailer, 2 much talkin n shit, not very impressive. but that's what they do wit first trailers. The next few should show more.


----------



## Aecen (Nov 18, 2005)

Never a fan of superman...to strong, hate heroes that can do EVERYTHING.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2005)

One word = Wack.


----------



## Spidey (Nov 18, 2005)

Not particulary a fan of supes, but I awknowledge what he represents and that he is like, one of the first comic book heroes ever. I am pissed that singer is doing this rather than X-3 though, and the 'S' on supes chest seems way too small. oh well, still looking forward to this, and I hope they do the legend justice.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 19, 2005)

It better be good as the director left X men 3 to this movie


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay... 
So this is not a new series of movies (unlike Batman). The suit that has been constant through time gets a makeover? Batman was at least understandable (the guy had so many different versions of his suit). I don't know. I was never fond of the Donner films. Which I heard this film is loosely connected on. So I guess my hopes are not so high that I will like this film. Though I am giving it some thought for the sole reason that Singer is doing this film.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

How did it get a makeover?  It looks pretty much the same to me.

I saw the footage for this movie at Comic Con and it looked fantastic.  And Singer not doing X-men 3 is Fox's fault, not Singers.  If Fox were smart they would've locked up Singer BEFORE X-men 2 even came out, just like Sony did for everyone with Spider-man 3.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 23, 2005)

Do I have to nitpick the costume? Anyways. 
-Size and placement of the S Logo. 
-I guess knowing how Singer did X Men he will utilize the S Logo by putting it in the Belt.
-The neck collar is off.
-Lastly, everyone even expert comic inkers the color red in the suit. That is when they sort of crossed the line.

Well actually it was Singer's decision. When the spot was open he quickly jumped on board. He was technically all set to take on the helm for X3 until the spot for Superman Returns was vacated. and Fox was more concerned about bringing back the actors rather than the director.


----------



## skunkworks (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm generally somewhat of a purist, but when it comes to Superman I don't really care. His suit is kind of whack to begin with, there's no need for the scrutiny. I don't like the maroon color, though.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 23, 2005)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> Do I have to nitpick the costume? Anyways.
> -Size and placement of the S Logo.
> -I guess knowing how Singer did X Men he will utilize the S Logo by putting it in the Belt.
> -The neck collar is off.
> -Lastly, everyone even expert comic inkers the color red in the suit. That is when they sort of crossed the line.



This is nitpicking.  These changes are insignificant and just details.

Also, the darker red used for the suit?  Look back to the Fleischer cartoons and Alex Ross's work.  Very similar shades.  

The S logo has also gone through many changes along with the collar thing.  Its called artistic interpretation.  

The changes made to the costume are not huge changes.  Its the same basic costume, much like the Spider-man movie.  Just some things were changed here and there.



> Well actually it was Singer's decision. When the spot was open he quickly jumped on board. He was technically all set to take on the helm for X3 until the spot for Superman Returns was vacated. and Fox was more concerned about bringing back the actors rather than the director.



Shows you how smart Fox is for not locking Singer up right when X-men 2 came out.  Now we are stuck with a hack director in Brett Ratner.  Not to mention Fox won't let Singer have any involvement at all.  Singer is the guy that created the X-men movie franchise and made it what it is today.


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 23, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Shows you how smart Fox is for not locking Singer up right when X-men 2 came out.  Now we are stuck with a hack director in Brett Ratner.  Not to mention Fox won't let Singer have any involvement at all.  Singer is the guy that created the X-men movie franchise and made it what it is today.


Yay, now we have another reason to hate Fox.

Seriously, Singer did an awesome job with the first two X-Men movies.

Hopefully he can do something good with the Superman franchise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks good, I saw the trailer on Smallville last week. Hopefully this will be at least as good as Batman Begins was, and they stay true to Superman. If so, it should be awesome.

Looking forward to this one, so I'll keep my eye on it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Nov 23, 2005)

It looked awesome. :amazed


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2005)

Don't we have enough superman movies already?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 28, 2006)

*Superman Returns [Discussion] *Possible Spoilers**

Yeah I thought this warrented a seperate thread because one was simply predicting and another talking about his sexual orientation. Anyways I thought it would be best to start a seperate one discussing it after viewing it.

First off I would like to say it isn't getting the crowd as of this post in any of my local theatres here in south florida. Though the IMAX 3D showings are sold out. Must be the weather. 

Anyways I just wanted to get my two cents in. I saw it today at 1:30 p.m. The biggest pop throughout the thing was you guessed it (The Spider-Man 3 Teaser Trailer). So on with the movie. The intro was a great homage to the Donner Films. The movie lasted about two hours and something long. I got out around 4:00 pm. I have to say the acting of Brandon was stellar. I have accepted him officially now after having doubted whether he could pull this off. The character of Lex was pure straight out of the movies. In other words do not expect the Lex Luthor we have come to know by during the 90's cartoons/tv show(Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman)/comic book. But if you saw the Donner Superman films you know what type of Lex you are expecting. I had differing opinions about Kate Bosworth as Lois Lane. Even more than Brandon before I saw this film. I honestly can say she is like a mirror image of Kirsten Dunst's potrayal of Mary Jane. I do not know if you would consider that good or bad. For me it is a little bit of both. 

As for the side characters:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jimmy Olsen - Typical Jimmy throughout the movie. I enjoyed his character no doubt.
Perry White - He looked a little to skinny for me but the acting was pretty much on par.
Richard (James Marsden a.k.a Cyclops) - I couldn't help but see a little bit of Cyclops personality in him. But I believed it was a good thing he was not really a focus throughout the movie. Something my friends disagree on. 
Jason (Lois' Kid) - I just loved how he was the first to really see a resemblence between Clark and Superman. I mean it's not rocket science people. The little kid can do it. I don't see why the other people can. Despite Richard also hypothesizing the resemblence considering the physical feature (height and weight and coming in to town). 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Later revealed to be Superman's kid in the process. I loved the scene of where Superman give's the Jor-El speech to him while he possibly was asleep. 



Catherine "kitty" - Luthor's right hand woman. A bit annoying at first but it was nice to see villains questioning their motives. I sort of like the more human like villains instead of the maniacal ones. 




In the End:
Singer did a great job on this film like I knew he would. I just wished he had the chance to finish up X-Men. It was his to begin with after all. Darn you FOX. It truly is a great film. If you love Superman and his story. Despite this not really taking much from the comics at all unlike Batman Begins. This is a great Superman film nonetheless. I consider it a great film. Somewhat predictable but aren't most superhero films like that anyways. 

Final Verdict:
8 out of 10.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 28, 2006)

i give it a 7.5/10. it was pretty decent, i also questioned Routh's ability to portray superman, but he did a good job. i questioned most of the major cast, but they pulled it off pretty well. bosworth gave a stellar performance as lois lane, Spacey as luthor, lmao, he played the part well, he just doesn't look like a lex luthor to me, Parker Posey as kitty i thought did well, her and spacey had good comedic chemistry. finally, I like the Richard character, gives the whole love story a little spice. all in all, well done by singer, i wish he did the last x-men


----------



## Spidey (Jun 28, 2006)

ahhh I haven't seen it yet, but I'll get to see it tomorrow. I've read some mixed reviews, but overall they've been positive. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 28, 2006)

midnight joker said:
			
		

> bosworth gave a stellar performance as lois lane, Spacey as luthor, lmao, he played the part well, he just doesn't look like a lex luthor to me, Parker Posey as kitty i thought did well, her and spacey had good comedic chemistry.



Honestly despite this was more in tune with the past movies. I was hoping Lois to be the Lois that a lot of Superman followers have known. The one that was portrayed well in the 90's cartoon and Smallville version. A smart-talking woman with an attitude. She only expresses that in that one small sequence. I was like yes it is that Lois. Then all of a sudden her character turns to a more Mary Jane type of character which I was like. This was what I did not want to happen. 

I did agree with the Luthor portrayal and as I pointed out I loved Kitty's performance. Little annoying at first but overall after seeing the whole thing it came out great.


----------



## Seany (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting your reviews ^_^. Hm it sounds pretty decent, i'm not sure when it is out in uk


----------



## Xenophobia (Jun 28, 2006)

it was a good movie


----------



## Nihongofreak (Jun 28, 2006)

i had the privilege of seeing it on monday since i work at a movie theatre, i enjoyed it for the most part except i beleive there were a couple points where superman should have died 

*Spoiler*: __ 



when lex broke the kryptonite off in his back and pushed him into the water, and when he was in space, he still had a sliver in his back yet somehow retained his powers, he should have frozen solid instantly in space and then burned up in the return fall to the atmosphere


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 28, 2006)

i've been thinking about it too, I've come to the conclusion that they're trying to make kryptonite less deadly towards sups, a little more realistic than kryptonite renders sups useless. i know what you're thinking, then why was he so useless on that island, simple, because the island was entirely made of kryptonite, it was like a little krypton.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jun 28, 2006)

absolutely loved this movie! I really wasnt all to sure whether I would like it or not coming into it, but it really was quite brilliant.  I now love Brandon Routh, I tell u he is the second coming of Christopher Reeve, great acting on his part.  Lois Lane was okay, but I felt u could probly put any random actress in there and she could've done what Boswerth did, not to say she was bad...she was just a little blah.  Lex was greatly portrayed by Spacey, quite maniacal indeed lol. Jimmy was funny, I enjoyed his performance.  Singer really does have quite the nack for Comic book movies, great job by him. Overall, I really enjoyed this movie, and I hope it does well =]


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jun 29, 2006)

all i have to say is, better than X3...and god DAM SPIDE_MAN 3 lokks motherfucking AWESOME !


----------



## Potentialflip (Jun 29, 2006)

nihongofreak12389 said:
			
		

> i had the privilege of seeing it on monday since i work at a movie theatre, i enjoyed it for the most part except i beleive there were a couple points where superman should have died
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



About the spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I got that part. There was still a piece of the kryptonite in his body when the doctor removed it. Whenever kryptonite is around he pretty much can't do his usual "Superman" act. Then again its a movie doubt many people caught onto that. Such as invulnerability. The part of the space you mentioned. I guess they were just showing a small piece really can't do him harm. Though false it is a movie. There's barely any adaptations from the comic books anyways.


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jun 30, 2006)

I expected about a 3.5/5. I got easily a 4.5/5. Now I see why Singer opted to do this instead of X3 (though it's sad that he couldn't have done both). This movie was awesome. If you ask me, it clobbered the original four films put together. It was very well written. It was funny, exciting, gripping, and moving.
I had my doubts about the cast, but they all ended up doing a very good job, especially Routh. He WAS Superman. At times I forgot it was an actor.
I was also delighted that they kept the original theme music, since that's the only true theme for Superman.
Another thing I thought was cool was how Superman wasn't the only hero. Jason saved Lois from the henchman. Richard helped saved Lois and Jason when they were trapped in the room, and later saved Lois, Jason, _and_ Superman when he got the plane to take off, despite nearly crashing at the bottom of a waterfall. O_O Lois saved Superman when she had Richard turn the plane around and dove into the water to save him from drowning. And even Katheryn did her part by dumping the other crystals so Luthor couldn't use them.


----------



## Spidey (Jun 30, 2006)

Just saw it today. I've heard a lot of complaining at other site, but I don't know why. I thought it freaking rocked. Great writing, acting, characters and action. beautifully done if you ask me. I just hope that the next one keeps up this quality. Good to see supes back on the big screen.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 30, 2006)

I've watched it last night...and it was the best Superman movie i've ever watched (for me) 
The CGI was superb!!!! The storyline was also great.Bryan Singer did a great a job on this movie,well done 

For those who haven't watched it,MUST go to the cinema, pronto! ,if you're really a big fan of Superman,this is a movie that you cannot miss 

Just ignore about those review,you've must watched it with your own eyes.
I enjoyed watching this movie so much...
Overall: 4.5/5


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 30, 2006)

I loved this movie. It was great, but my favorite part was Lex Luthor. Spacey was great. 

"Weren't there two of those?" <--LOL


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 30, 2006)

9/10 

My only complaint is that all he did was save people, no ass kicking Superman 

Not that that was bad, it was still goddam awesome!

All the actors were great

Superman/whatshisname: 7.5/10 Pretty good in following the model of Christopher Reeve, but didn't have as much character depth in the acting, Still thinks Tom Welling should have done it [/smallvillefanboyism]
Lex Luthor/Kevin Spacey: 10/10 He played the part absolutely great. He played it seemed as a cross between Gene Hackman's version and Michael Rosenbaum
Lois: 8/10 Very good but nothing notable enough to write over
Superkid: 8/10 Sucked at first but made up for it by Pianoing the guy xDDD

Best line of the movie: "I thought there were 2 dogs...."


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 30, 2006)

Great Movie 9/10.

The actors were awesome, the special effects were great and on point.
Will there be a sequel to this movie where his son , u know gets used to his powers?? superboy??


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 30, 2006)

> My only complaint is that all he did was save people, no ass kicking Superman



That was my gripe going into this movie too. Superman needs a superfight.

But then again...looking at some of his villans..

Toyman?? Lobo??? Bizarro???? The Prankster???????? Mr. Mxyzptlk???????? Solomon Grundy was cool, but more of hired goon.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 30, 2006)

they should do the whole, death of superman bit. that would be sweet.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 30, 2006)

OMG! Who remembers this?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> *That was my gripe going into this movie too. Superman needs a superfight.*
> 
> But then again...looking at some of his villans..
> 
> Toyman?? Lobo??? Bizarro???? The Prankster???????? Mr. Mxyzptlk???????? Solomon Grundy was cool, but more of hired goon.



I think that is the only downfall to the whole live action superman movie. Hopefully the film does become a huge success to warrant a sequel and hopefully Bryan gets to stick around. Plus the cast (unsure about bosworth though with her weight issue). 

Make a Batman vs Superman movie already!!! The time is right to make one.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 1, 2006)

Potentialflip said:
			
		

> About the spoiler:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I think that he was soaking in alot of Solar radiation at the time, being above the atmosphere, counteracted the influence of the kryptonite in the shorterm.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 1, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> That was my gripe going into this movie too. Superman needs a superfight.
> 
> But then again...looking at some of his villans..
> 
> Toyman?? Lobo??? Bizarro???? The Prankster???????? Mr. Mxyzptlk???????? Solomon Grundy was cool, but more of hired goon.


If they make a sequel I want to see him fight Darkseid, or at least Mongul. He was in Space for 5 years, he must have made some enemies out there who want revenge.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 1, 2006)

Just got back from seeing it.

It was good at times, boring at others. It was too much of him lifting up stuff and no fighting. Luthor, while shown as evil and ingenius at times....Was treated as a joke at other times (and I didn't like that).

It wasn't terrible, it wasn't great. 5/10.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 1, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Just got back from seeing it.
> 
> It was good at times, boring at others. It was too much of him lifting up stuff and no fighting. *Luthor, while shown as evil and ingenius at times....Was treated as a joke at other times *(and I didn't like that).
> 
> It wasn't terrible, it wasn't great. 5/10.



Well he was portraying the movie Lex Luthor. If you have seen the past movies that is pretty much how he was portrayed as. 

As far as Supermans actions throughout the movie. He is a boy scout after all.


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 1, 2006)

All I have to say is....
*Spoiler*: __ 



They had me gonig there for awhile when they said Superman is Dead


----------



## Nathan (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw the movie a few hours ago.... I rate it 6/10.

That Superman theme got so annoying after a while, and Lois should of died like 3 times in the movie.

*Spoiler*: _Why Lois should of been dead_ 





1. The plane incident. She was smacked around like a ragdoll, and she didn't even get close to being unconscious, or dying. If I were her in that spot, I would be unconscious.

2. The water part. She was in the water for a long time. (Yes, I counted. LOL.)

3. When Superman goes and flies with her. They were in space! Why didn't she die? SPACE PEOPLE! SPACE! Is it because she was holding onto Superman?





I really liked the plot-twist with Jason though. Funny, in two of Singer's movies there's a Jason. Jason from X2, and Jason from Superman.

I loved Posey as Kitty. She made me laugh countless times.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 1, 2006)

Jason was a dumbassed move...especially since he didnt tell us how it fucking happened...hopefully there is a super returns 2 that kills him off.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 1, 2006)

^I gotta disagree 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's about damn time superman had a kid. The continuity always pussies out of the question of whether he can procreate with lois or not. And he went away 5 years looking for kryptonians, its fitting that he should find another on earth. Jason was also funny unlike those damn know it all brats from most movies. Even though I dont think its a sequel one explanation could be when supes lost his powers in Superman 2 him and lois did it or  something..but that doesnt work since she wouldve been pregrnant in 3 & 4 somewhere






			
				Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> OMG! Who remembers this?
> 
> _Azure Macabre_



lol that was great. I remembered 90% of the words like it was yesterday. I wish they still did commercials like that on CN.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2006)

The director basically made this a sequel to Superman 2, replacing superman 3(and 4).

Ironically, when Jaws5 was to be made, it would be the same thing(after 2), but that never got made. I say its ironic because the Jaws and Superman movies sort of went down the same line.

1: Huge success.
2) Not as good, but still good(and made alot, although wasnt as huge)
3) Made back what it cost, bland reviews.
4) Shit, and it bombed.


----------



## superman_1 (Jul 1, 2006)

watched it today.... and gotta say this movie rocked.... very well done.... enjoyed it.... WAAAAAAAYYYYYYY better than X-men 3.... cant wait for spiderman 3 now..... thats gonna be awesome....


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 2, 2006)

this movie was ehhh, ok, nothing to get excited about for long.

The superman actor was good, and most of the actors were.  But the sappiness and the lack of depth of "do gooder " superman is inescapable.   

Superman 2 or something explored a bad side of superman, and i thought he had figured out that he can't save the world.  wtf...  

Also i simply can't stand theatres nowadays, a fuckin baby cried during the hospital scene, and people were checking there text messages, damm near blinding me.. 

On a positive note, I liked supermans updated costume.


----------



## tank! (Jul 2, 2006)

I thought the plane scene was done well. Also the references to the originla film, like marlon brando and different dialogue stuff.

In regard to the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 kryptonite: if being in the presence of kryptonite removes his powers, since lex could stab him with the crystal (when usually he has imprenetrable skin) why didn't they just shoot him? seems to make more sense.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 2, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Just got back from seeing it.
> 
> It was good at times, boring at others. It was too much of him lifting up stuff and no fighting. Luthor, while shown as evil and ingenius at times....Was treated as a joke at other times (and I didn't like that).
> 
> It wasn't terrible, it wasn't great. 5/10.


You summed it up.


			
				Tohru said:
			
		

> 1. The plane incident. She was smacked around like a ragdoll, and she didn't even get close to being unconscious, or dying. If I were her in that spot, I would be unconscious.
> 
> 2. The water part. She was in the water for a long time. (Yes, I counted. LOL.)
> 
> 3. When Superman goes and flies with her. They were in space! Why didn't she die? SPACE PEOPLE! SPACE! Is it because she was holding onto Superman?


I know.  None of that made sense.

It had so much potential but fell flat on it's face.  Also, the main thing that I hated about the movie.........*THE ENDING!!!!*  
*Spoiler*: __ 



How the hell can soaking up 3 seconds worth of sunlight give him the energy to fight off basically a big chunk of rock full of Kryptonite!?!  He still had a shard stuck in his body the entire time!!!

Hell, just ten minutes before that, he got his ass beat by Lex Luthor, when there were only tiny minerals on the surface of the rock, which he wasn't even touching till *after* Lex beat him down.  Now all of a sudden he can surround himself in the shit with a piece of it sticking out of him, from only a few seconds of some light!?!

*ahem* I'm okay now.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jul 2, 2006)

Taichou said:
			
		

> You summed it up.
> I know.  None of that made sense.
> 
> It had so much potential but fell flat on it's face.  Also, the main thing that I hated about the movie.........*THE ENDING!!!!*
> ...





BIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDMANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## ジェイコブ (Jul 2, 2006)

tank! said:
			
		

> I thought the plane scene was done well. Also the references to the originla film, like marlon brando and different dialogue stuff.
> 
> In regard to the
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Maybe he found it more brutal, satisfying and fitting to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



stab him, especially since it was kryptonite. Shooting him would've been plain and boring.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 2, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> BIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDMANNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


??????? What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Key (Jul 2, 2006)

The movie was going good until they had to drag superman into the hospital. The whole scene with the hospital was stupid and pathetic. The kewl thing is superman and lois lane had sex.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 2, 2006)

Just felt like announcing this. The movie turned in a 52 million dollar in its 5 repeat 5 day weekend. Spider-Man once again stands alone as the biggest superhero movie opening weekend of all time.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 2, 2006)

Taichou said:
			
		

> ??????? What the hell are you talking about?





BIIIIIIIIIRDMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!

Get it? Because Birdman gets his strength from the sun and the closer he is, the stronger he is....


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 2, 2006)

The sun thing made sense to me. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



At one point he had no sun and after about a minute of course he was affected and weakened. In the other situation he recharged flew out very fast and dispite the kryptonite coming out everywhere through the land it grew he managed to hold on to his powers a bit longer.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 2, 2006)

Suzumebachi said:
			
		

> BIIIIIIIIIRDMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!
> 
> Get it? Because Birdman gets his strength from the sun and the closer he is, the stronger he is....


Thanks for clearing that up.  I still hated the ending though.  It was boring *on top of *being borderline-absurd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2006)

For the record, I think it was SM3 that explored his dark side and such. This movie ignores 3 and 4.................


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 3, 2006)

It was okay, but truth be told disappointing.

Superman's abilities were alright, except for his speed. He just wasn't that fast. He was plenty strong, however.

The stroy was alright, but I could of used a bit more fighting. Ah well, when they clone Superman in part 2, there will be plenty of that.

7/10.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 3, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> For the record, I think it was SM3 that explored his dark side and such. This movie ignores 3 and 4.................



well, this movie is cheesy anyway, I'm gonna watch Pirates 2 on Imax


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 3, 2006)

I really enjoyed this movie... but what the fuck was up with that plane scene?  There's no oxygen in space!  How the fire stay on the back rutter of the plane?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 3, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> I really enjoyed this movie... but what the fuck was up with that plane scene?  There's no oxygen in space!  How the fire stay on the back rutter of the plane?



Ask Star Wars.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 3, 2006)

It is a superhero live action movie. Do people really expect a great sense of realism in this movie? Honestly? It is not realistic okay. Did you expect a realistic movie?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Jul 3, 2006)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> For the record, I think it was SM3 that explored his dark side and such. This movie ignores 3 and 4.................


Yep, this movie is a continuation from the events of _Superman II,_ since well, III was average to bad, and IV sucked.

Then again...

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was great to listen to the original _Superman Theme_, and the closing sequence paying homage to the 4 Superman movies, as to say "Thank you, Christopher Reeve"


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought it was a good movie.  Routh did a pretty good performance, but he couldn't surpass Reeve( but then again who could?).  What I really enjoyed was Spacey's performance, it was the most enjoyable part of the movie for me.  All in all it was a decent movie, I enjoyed it and thought it had its moments.


----------



## nigggs (Jul 4, 2006)

The movie was aiiiiite...i'd give it a 6/10

This movie totally neglects Clark. The interaction between Clark and Louis is keep to a minimal, which I found displeasing because its their unique relationship that makes the series/movies that much more interesting, but hey, I guess Cyclops has the role of Louis's new sidekick right? after all Clark was gone for 5 years, out with the old, in with the new. 

Wasnt really thrilled with the addition of superboy, its true that superman having a kid can open endless possiblilites of another franchised movie aka superboy/super kid whatever, but I feel that it will clutter the the story of superman and future installments as well as complicate things.

Plus, Lois is really trifling in the movie. She tricked another guy to raise as his son, her love child with Superman. That makes her more of a villian than Luthor himself imo.  She should be on Maury Povish. 

However, it is interesting in a way that superman could have kids, It's a wonder that Louis's pelvic bone wasnt crushed, I guess she was top the whole time.


----------



## cinosweiv (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the movie.
Brandon is very suitable portraying Superman. I also like the little kid, he is very cute.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not to mention, Superman's son. This is the surprise element of the movie for me...




Overall, a terrific movie


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pity James Marsden.
Richard (in Superman) loves Louis, Louis love the Superman and Superman loves her. 
Cyclops (in XMen) loves Jean Grey, Jean Grey loves Wolverine and Wolverine loves her back.
Lon (in Notebook) loves Allie, but Allie and Noah are madly in love.

A loving boyfriend towards his unreciprocal girlfriend. 
I find it very funny......


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 5, 2006)

the movie was good to me... quite entertainning... and having Kumar beat up superman.... priceless....

a few funny notes about the movie..

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. seems like superman lacks, super condoms.

2. can cyclops be in a movie without being cheated on.. or being such a whiny little bitch.

3. Bullets, fire, extreme cold can't damage supes suit...but a doctor can rip it off easily.

4. Lex luthor was not the villian of the film, it was louis lane. WHY????
she had sex with supes... after that he left.. met cyclops...while still being pregnant and still managed to convince him that it was his BABY???? 

maybe supes sperm was still latent, while she was meeting cyclops and when she finally had sex with cyclops, supes sperm managed to beat up cyclops sperm to further down shame him and took the ovaries.

5. the kid being the only one to manage to see throught the super costume.

6. louis comes back from having a air trip with the supes, with her hair all messed up... and all that cyclops can deduce is that she was SMOKING???? that must explain how he believes that jason is his son... <.<


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jul 5, 2006)

I loved the movie, it didn't let me down at any points.  I thought Brandon Route and Kevin Spacey were perfect in their respective roles.  Routh captured Clark Kent's geeky charm and Supermans majesty.

The feats and feel matched the superman character quite well.



			
				Tohru said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The plane incident. She was smacked around like a ragdoll, and she didn't even get close to being unconscious, or dying. If I were her in that spot, I would be unconscious.



*Spoiler*: __ 



She would have been hurt, I'm not sure if that would have been enough to actually kill someone.






			
				Tohru said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The water part. She was in the water for a long time. (Yes, I counted. LOL.)



*Spoiler*: __ 



She wasn't actually under the water that long.






			
				Tohru said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> 3. When Superman goes and flies with her. They were in space! Why didn't she die? SPACE PEOPLE! SPACE! Is it because she was holding onto Superman?



*Spoiler*: __ 



They didn't go into space, he took her over metropolis.  He didn't take her even near high enough to be in space.




My rebuttal to others:


*Spoiler*: __ 



As for people complaining about the Kyptonite sliver not killing him it almost did, it just took longer.  He flew into the upper atmosphere to supercharge himself with solar energy, he then was almost killed by the kryptonite while lifting the island into space.

In the comics his vulnerability to kryptonite fluctuates so much I hardly considered it any kind of plot hole.  Had they left it in him he would have definetly died, but they took it out and over the course of his time in the hospital he recovered.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jul 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The part when Superman was falling after lifting the island into space, I called out "Save him Batman!" in the theater. People thought that was funny.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 6, 2006)

Did anybody buy the DVD?  The special features looks good and I thought the movie was ok at best.  Anyways..........I made a music video about the movie.  Anytime you guys want to check it out please click on the link on my sig.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 7, 2006)

I find it funny that the EMP pulse from when the island formed didn't nock out the helicopter.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2008)

I saw it again on HBO today.

And wow I didn't realize before how much they were trying to portray Superman as Jesus. All of Jor-El's words to him, it was like things God would say to Jesus.

"Live as one of them, Kal-El, to discover where your strength and your power are needed. Always hold in your heart the pride of your special heritage. They can be a great people, Kal-El, they wish to be. They only lack the light to show the way. For this reason above all, their capacity for good, I have sent them you... my only son."

And if they didn't make it more obvious before, there's the getting stabbed in the side with the Kryptonite dagger and him coming back afterwards, the ray of sunlight following him. It was very wow.

Also lol @ Kal Penn not having one speaking line and then lol.dead.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 1, 2008)

I saw it again on HBO today.

And wow I didn't realize before how much they were trying to portray Superman as Jesus. All of Jor-El's words to him, it was like things God would say to Jesus.

"Live as one of them, Kal-El, to discover where your strength and your power are needed. Always hold in your heart the pride of your special heritage. They can be a great people, Kal-El, they wish to be. They only lack the light to show the way. For this reason above all, their capacity for good, I have sent them you... my only son."

And if they didn't make it more obvious before, there's the getting stabbed in the side with the Kryptonite dagger and him coming back afterwards, the ray of sunlight following him. It was very wow.

Also lol @ Kal Penn not having one speaking line and then lol.dead.


----------

